# Early morning suprise



## City Slicker (Jul 29, 2009)

I found this deer carcus hung on my trotline near the bank (Trinity River)


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks like you should check your trotline a little more often.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> It looks like you should check your trotline a little more often.


Cheap "chum".
Lighten up FR, sometimes things happen and you can't get back to them.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If you got to it in time I wonder if you would have to tag it?


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Cheap "chum".
> Lighten up FR, sometimes things happen and you can't get back to them.


x2

i set a trotline in somerville in may...baited it and took the fish off...the water was low then...now its dry and unless my boat transforms into an airboat overnight i cant go get it


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

*LOL*



FISHROADIE said:


> It looks like you should check your trotline a little more often.


Now that is Funny!


----------



## dough_boy (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to say that would have scared the puddin' out of me not knowing what it was at first.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I just talked to Texas parks and wildlife about abandoned and unmarked, and up to date trotlines. Now that the water is down there are trotlines on the north end of lake Conroe that are right at neck level. I have been given permission by TPW to remove all unmarked and out of date and abondone trotlines that I find. These trotlines are a danger to boaters and should have been removed by there owners, before the water went down. I have seen so many trolines on the Trinity river that have no date tag our even anything indicating that it is there. Trolines kill even after they are abondoned or unatended. Make sure your trotline is up to date and checked regularly, please.


----------



## 9twist (Jun 3, 2009)

Now I have a new way to clean the skull when I want to do a European mount. No smell and may get some fresh fish in the bargain. :spineyes:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> I just talked to Texas parks and wildlife about abandoned and unmarked, and up to date trotlines. Now that the water is down there are trotlines on the north end of lake Conroe that are right at neck level. I have been given permission by TPW to remove all unmarked and out of date and abondone trotlines that I find. These trotlines are a danger to boaters and should have been removed by there owners, before the water went down. I have seen so many trolines on the Trinity river that have no date tag our even anything indicating that it is there. Trolines kill even after they are abondoned or unatended. Make sure your trotline is up to date and checked regularly, please.


Whatever you do FishRoaddie, be careful. There are people out there that don't take kindly to others messing with their stuff regardless of legal justification. Again, be careful.


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

I caught one similar to that one time with my boat motor. It got all wrapped up in the prop,,,what a stinking mess. Someone had skinned a deer and threw the hide and head in the river...


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

If you had gotten there while it was alive you probably would of had more of a fight than any catfish you pulled off of it.


----------



## City Slicker (Jul 29, 2009)

I had baited the line the nite before and found this the next morn when checking my lines.It had floated down the river that nite and hung on the line near the bank. There is a lot of logs and snags in the river and no telling how long was in water and where it came from. The rear legs were gone so I'm thinking someone killed it took the hind quarters and threw the rest in the river


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

City Slicker said:


> I had baited the line the nite before and found this the next morn when checking my lines.It had floated down the river that nite and hung on the line near the bank. There is a lot of logs and snags in the river and no telling how long was in water and where it came from. The rear legs were gone so I'm thinking someone killed it took the hind quarters and threw the rest in the river


Sounds almost believable, but no self respecting ******* would cut the hams off and leave the backstraps still on the carcass and throw it overboard.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I found(tripped over) one up the neches backstrapped with all quarters intact. Disgusting! To say the least.


----------

